
CoronaVirus free speech category (open sourced) - chovy
https://upvotocracy.com/a/CoronaVirus
======
chovy
[https://github.com/profullstack/reddit-clone-
svelte](https://github.com/profullstack/reddit-clone-svelte)

[https://github.com/profullstack/reddit-clone-api-
js](https://github.com/profullstack/reddit-clone-api-js)

I found this old project using svelte and mongoose on github, but the OP was
unresponsive so I forked it and added categories. I plan on adding some more
features and making it easily brandable.

